# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Jorge Trouvé (Solicitud)

## Altareum

Gente!

Estoy entrenando un amigo en este hermoso mundo!
Yo estudié con Jorge Trouvé allá por los fines de los 90's. Quería mostrarle algún número de Trouvé a mi amigo, pero no logro encontrar nada en internet y obviamente yo no tengo.
Los VHS que tenía de los exámenes que dábamos en el teatro de aptra se dañaron hace varios años.

Quería saber si algún miembro del foro (probablemente los de Argentina) tiene algún video de Jorge.

----------

